# Pet Sitter/Dog Walker - Cambs



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I am Heidi, some of you will know me, I have been on the forums for quite some time now. I have just started a new business 

I am now working as a dog walker, pet and house sitter(overnight stays or pop in visits) and a pet only taxi.
I am fully insured with Public Liability and C.C.C insurance.

I decided back in January that I had worked for others (at a kennels, and various jobs before) long enough. The interaction that you could give the dogs, being limited on time, never seemed enough. 
So I thought, if I don't want to put my dog in kennels (or any of my other animals infact), then other people wouldn't aswell. 
This way, animals can stay where they feel safe and secure but still have the human contact and exercise they need.

Please take a look at my website: 
Home - Pet Friends... 
You can also find me on facebook:
www.facebook.com/heidipetfriends

Any suggestions on the website or anything for that matter, I am willing to listen. I want to be the best I can for those who choose me to look after their fur babies.

Thanks

*Heidi*


----------

